# my 19 y/o needs a job!!



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

my 19 year-old son needs a part time/fll time job while he's in college right now and not having any real success. He's plenty strong, very intelligent and has worked both physical jobs as well as some retail(worked at Tilly's in the mall during the holidays) He needs to make some extra cash so he can pay his insurance and gas along with being able to eat on his own every now and then(breaking my wallet between school and his frikken car right now!!) We live in Cantonment and he's going to PSC near the mall. Any help would be.....helpful??  Thanks, Bill


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

There was a cabinetry job offer on here I would've gobbled up had I not been currently employed, I would try to find that ad and check into it seemed like a good one.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Best thing he could do when going to school is pick up a job waiting tables, or if he is really lucky landing a bartending gig.. thats kinda tough though with no experience... tis the season and ALL restaurants are hiring right now.. he can work 4-5 hour shifts and make just as much (probably more) than he would if he landed some 40+ hour job at his age.. Give him more time for school work. Just my .02


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

quit paying his bills and i am sure he will find something very quick !!! It is amazing how resourceful we become when we have to !


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

I've cut him off of a LOT of things but told him as long as he was in school I'd do the fuel and insurance(more than I ever got) Believe me, like most parents, i can't WAIT for the day he moves on to pay his own way. It'll be a rude awakening for him for sure!!


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

Aw, don't be so hard on him. If you taught him well, there will come a day when he has that AH HA moment and he will pull it all together. At least thats what happened with my youngest. And now, he is doing better than I ever did.


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

he "supposedly" landed a job today. We told him just 'cause he got ONE doesn't mean he can't work another one too!! If he EVER plans on getting out from under my roof(which he has NO idea how good he has it) he needs to get ALL the funds together that he can. I know it never occured to me how nice it was living under someone elses roof until it was WAAAY too late!! We'll see how this plays out....lol


----------

